# Rezept für Friedfische



## Palerado (11. Oktober 2000)

Hallo,beim angeln fängt man ja öfter auch mal grosse Brassen oder Rotaugen. Kann man die nicht auch vielleicht für die Küche nutzen? Ich ärgere mich regelmäßig nach einem Schneidertag, dass ich die Brassen wieder zurückgesetzt habe, nur weil ich keine Ahnung habe was ich damit machen kann.GrussDaniel


----------



## Rotauge (25. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Palerado!Du wartest ja schon eine Zeitlang auf eine Antwort. Mit den Friedfischen Brassen und Rotaugen lässt sich einiges machen: z.B. Räuchern (Schaut bitte unter "Räuchern" nach). Du kannst die Fische einfach panieren, entweder klassisch mit Paniermehl, Eier und Mehl oder einfach nur in Mehl wälzen, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Größere Brassen (ab ca. 36 cm) kannst Du auch in Koteletts schneiden und braten.
Falls Du gebratene Fische übrig haben solltest, kannst Du den Rest einfach einlegen: Hälfte Essig, Hälfte Wasser (kann auch Wein sein), Senfkörner,3 Lorbeerblätter,
evtl. Wacholderbeeren und vor allen Dingen Zwiebelringe dazu. Das Ganze kurz aufkochen lassen, abkühlen lassen, über die Fische gießen und mindestens 24 Stunden ziehen lassen.Guten Appetit von Rotauge


----------



## buggs (29. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Palerado,Du kannst zum beispiel von kleinere Weißfische Eingelegte Bratfische machen siehe hierzu das Rezept bei www.hgtandler.deGruß
buggs


----------



## chippog (2. November 2000)

falls du einen fleischwolf hast, oder och mit dem mixerstab (vorher allerdings gut mit dem messer klein schneiden) werden da auch passable fischfrikadellen raus. bei nicht so gefallen anders oder mehr würzen? kross anbraten und bei kleiner wärme ruhen lassen ist dabei auch nicht schlecht. dann auf knäcke mit ein bischen mayo und bier... rezepte findest du unter fischfrikadellen hier auf&acute;e heimseite falls&acute;e noch nich&acute;e seh&acute;n has&acute;, mahlzeit------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 02-11-2000 um 14:09.]


----------



## Joe (2. November 2000)

Ich hät da auch noch was:Rotaugenbratlinge auf Gemüse
Zutaten für 4 Personen : 8 Rotaugen 
1 Bund Schnittlauch 
2 Eier 
Salz und Pfeffer 
6 EL Paniermehl 
500g Möhren 
1 großer Kohlrabi 
Fett zum Braten 

Zubereitung : Rotaugen filitieren und im Universalzerkleinerer pürieren. Schnittlauch waschen und in kleine Röllchen schneiden. Fischpüree, Schnittlauch, Eier, Salz, Pfeffer und 4 EL Paniermehl verrühren. 8 Bratlinge daraus formen und kalt stellen. Möhren und Kohlrabi schälen. Möhren in Scheiben, Kohlrabi in Stifte schneiden. In wenig kochendem Salzwasser ca. 15 min. garen. Fett erhitzen. Bratlinge in dem restlichen Paniermehl wenden und von beiden Seiten im Fett je 5 min. braten. Zusammen mit dem Möhren- Kohlrabi- Gemüse anrichten und Kartoffeln dazu reichen. 

Guten Appetit

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------

